# Spam getting crazy tonight!!!



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

you have to be a real winner to post all this BS on here, christ do someting productive with your time!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

that's what i was thinkin! why come here and put crap like that on this site?? grow up and get a fricken life!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I got it all let me know if there is more

Bob


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

good work bobby


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

keep up the good work bob :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

These jokers have been a pain in the you know what for me on a lot of sites. I have been working hard on a way to keep these guys out, and the answer is looking very promising. If things go as they're tracking now, I will have a fix to this issue in place as early as late Sunday. Believe it or not, these are not people but a software program designed to spam websites like this. There are a lot of websites dealing with this problem.

I have been able to stop this type of spam in it's tracks 100% on other sites, this one is just more customized and tougher to fix. Please be patient with me as I work towards a resolution.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i saw something that shouldnt be there on the photography forum about an hour ago. idk if you got it yet.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bob zapped it within minutes, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Back as Hatard09 now....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nanis, Shatfabraynes and Anmopoterted are on the prowl now.....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I picked off about 100 of them this morning.

I wish the feds would hunt these people down and assasinate them :sniper:


----------



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

100!!!  I didn't know it was that many! Is that like an everyday thing to delete that many imposters?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Theres one in the SBE II thread..... im definatley thinking it's spam


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Is part of the software to show more posts then they actually have to make one think that they arent spam?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good fun today. Gotta love SPAM for breakfast.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

There is another on the South Africa thread. Those make me blush.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

got them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

A lot of people have wondered how in the heck do these guys get in to this (or any other) website and start posting SPAM....

Here is a little background for those of you who are curious as to the "how" it all works:

*What is a spammer?*

A spammer, simply, is a person who sends spam. Usually, these are people who think that they are going to get rich on the Internet by flooding it with messages and hoping for a response. They often do get a response. However, the response is from outraged people who receive the spam and complain to the ISP of the spammer, which usually gets the spammers dial-in accounts, email addresses, and/or web pages cancelled. Instead of deleting your spam, become one of those who fight spam. Just try fighting one spam per week, at first.

Here are some excellent guides on how to fight spam:

*The Stop Spam FAQ*

*The alt.spam FAQ*

*How do spammers get email addresses?*

Spammers generally gather email addresses in the following ways:


*Using spambots to scour web pages *
This is the main focus of this page. Spambots basically follow links and grab email addresses from "mailto" links, storing them as they go along. See the section on spambots below. 
*
Using spambots that scour newsgroups (like Nodak Outdoors) *
If you've been on any newsgroup you know the deal: you have to hide your email address or you will be swamped with spam. Not only do you have to disguise it in the body of your post, but in your newsreader client settings as well. Spambots love to grab those email messages. Some of the techniques described here can be used, or adapted to, usenet posting.

*Specialized spambots *
Some spambots are more specifically designed to scour certain places, such as a local bulletin boards, chatrooms on AOL, etc. These will not really be discussed as they are really too specialized to worry about. Usually it is up to the company running a service to discourage or prevent use, not the users.

*Buying lists from other spammers or companies *
You may have seen the spam - "Over 1 million email addresses on a CD!" Not just CDs but on ftp sites, web pages, etc. Once your email is harvested, it may get copied around for years. The only good news is that they want to charge other people for their hard work, so it does usually cost them some money to buy the addresses. This site will help prevent your email from ever getting on a CD in the first place.

*From a mailing list *
This is a partiularly despicable way. Spammers join a mailing list, then gather the email addresses of the members, either from a list of the members provided by the mailing list software, or from people as they post. It's hard to avoid this, short of not joining the list. On some mailing lists, you can "lurk", that is, hide your existence so that nobody knows that you are on the list. Until you decide to post, that is. 

*By people themselves *
Commonly seen as part of a spam message: "To stop any future mailings, just reply to this message with a subject of REMOVE". Yeah, right. If you reply to the spammer, you accomplish three things: 
1. You verify an email address for the spammer as valid. 
2. You verify to the spammer that you actually read the mail, and took the time to reply to it. 
3. You demonstrate your lack of anti-spam knowledge to the spammer, by falling for this trick.
All of this means that you are more likely to receive more spam by replying. This scheme is also known as a *opt-out mailing list* and is a *terrible alternative* to opt-in.

*Other ways *

There are probably some other ways, but this list covers most of the common ones. Web pages and forums are the main ways. The *Center for Democracy & Technology* has written a very good report entitled Unsolicited Commercial E-mail Research Six Month Report.

*What is a spambot?*

A *Spambot* is a piece of software, a program that someone has written. Which language it was written in does not matter, but most are probably written in C for speed and portability reasons. A spambot should not be confused with regular robots, also known as spiders or web-crawlers.

A *spambot* starts out on a web page. It scans the page for two things: _hyperlinks_ and _email addresses_. It stores the email addresses to use as targets for spam, and follows each hyperlink to a new page, starting the process all over. Spambots also usually do not follow the guidelines in the robots.txt file, like civilized robots are supposed to. Most spambots are a part of a larger program, allowing them to send out the spam to email addresses as it find them. Others merely store the email addresses for later use.

*Spambots* vary in their intelligence and sophistication, but even the smartest can be fairly easily fooled by the tricks on this site. The simplest spambot would simply find mailto links, and follow each hyperlink as it comes up, until it reaches a dead end. The smartest ones can recognize email addresses in many forms, recognize dead links, avoid certain types of email addresses (such as *.edu and *.gov) and track many pages at once.

A number of programs and approaches have been devised to foil spambots. One such technique is known as address munging, in which an e-mail address is deliberately modified so that a human reader (and/or human-controlled Web browser) can decode it but a spambot cannot. This has led to the evolution of sophisticated spambots that can recover e-mail addresses from character strings that appear to be munged, or rendering the text into a web browser and then scraping the rendered text for email addresses. Another technique is to save the email address text into an image file and display the image on the web page, where users are then able to see the address. Although this method combats spambots, it is not compatible with web page accesibility standards and also disables hyperlink capability - users are not able to click the address to send an email. Many forums now use this approach when you setup a new account. Whenever you see a "visual" banner that asks you to type in the letters from the image, this is what you are doing.

One of the more interesting attempts at defeating bots has been undertaken by a group called BytePlant. They have a new site dedicated to trying to work on combating them a different way by poisoning the spammers' address databases with lots of useless, randomly generated fake email addresses.

Their link is here: http://www.nospamtoday.com/spambot-trap.html

Whenever a Spambot visits this website to harvest email addresses, it


collects a lot of useless, randomly generated fake email addresses

is slowed down as this page is delivered with a delay

enters an infinite loop as this page links to itself and generates a bunch of fresh fake email addresses every time it is reloaded.

By adding this web address to posts, the bots will grab it, and wrap themselves into an infinite loop....

Well anyways... hopefully this gives you some insight into spammers and spambots...

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I found it to be very interesting, thanks for taking the time.

I only get spam from one topic trying to sell minerals or some such bs is there away to permanantly get rid of it??

tha email has this bs then some canadian mineral stocks for sale which are not typed and my computer cannot copy??

Exotic tattoos efforts daughter actor, jon voight she first.
Greenlit production pi community, blogs.
Kit, licensing faq privacy terms, use copyright policy, gemstar.
Sightings, windows iiwhat paris keira weeks hottest!
Given waits all jobs invoking shell have normally.
My cow abc has greenlit production pi community?
Upgrade required indicating failure, make failed some.
Iona using rsync update libraries program before building.
Terminated it may return event, specifies, zero were.
Exotic tattoos efforts daughter actor, jon voight she first.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

spam under reloading and ammunition forum, any post by Terjo3


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Abten is another name you need to look out for - porn spam on all his posts........


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I got all of those.....they were showing up faster than I could delete them.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

Some more back on now


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

We really appreciate all of your help with these spammers. I am going to stickify this thread so we can remove the offending posts ASAP.

Just a favor, though, could you post a link to the threads so the mods have an easier time finding the posts. Just copy the address of the thread/post from your browser and paste it in this thread.

As we speak, updates are in the works to to preemptively strike these spammers before they can attack us at here. We must stay the course against these forum terrorists.

Once again, we appreciate your vigilance. Keep up the great work.

Robert


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Robert A. Langager said:*



> stickify


Is stickify a word?

I have found to add ify or o-matic to any word makes it instantly more appealing :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Norm70 said:


> *Robert A. Langager said:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what you are saying Norm is that I need to say to my wife, " Want to go to bedify or 'how about you and i go to bed-o-matic?" and it will work?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Now your getting it. For the more modern man add "izzle" to any word and make it instantly cool.

MSG, use "lets go to the bed-o-matic and let me sexify you", Now i think that is about the coolest sentence ever


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2007)

Erdickbasder8 :spam:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37177


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gone


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> Now your getting it. For the more modern man add "izzle" to any word and make it instantly cool.
> 
> MSG, use "lets go to the bed-o-matic and let me sexify you", Now i think that is about the coolest sentence ever


I love it!! :rollin: :thumb:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=36914


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=15

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=66

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=77

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=85

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=22
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=23

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=53
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=18
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=3
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=78
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=31
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=15
> 
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=66
> 
> ...


I'm workin as fast as my mouse can click...

ryan


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

You are doing a great job Ryan, keep it up !!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys,

I have found a fix that since it's been updated...we've had ZERO new spammers signing up.

The one who just caused all the problems had registered previously, so until I deactivate all the offenders...there's going to be some from time to time.

I'm so happy this garbage has a light at the end...it really puts a downer on the forum.

I appreciate everyone for being patient while we get through this.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

while we're on the spamming issue. I noticed a user by the name of JIFFY putting a whole bunch of BS all over this site. It's rediculous that he hasn't been caught yet. This guy should be in prison.

if this could be taken care of in a quick manner, it would be appreciated. This spammer needs to be caught!!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Tator
After posting that you may live in fear, he did just get released from prison..... :stirpot:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> while we're on the spamming issue. I noticed a user by the name of JIFFY putting a whole bunch of BS all over this site. It's rediculous that he hasn't been caught yet. This guy should be in prison.
> 
> if this could be taken care of in a quick manner, it would be appreciated. This spammer needs to be caught!!!!


Well that particular SPAMMER is quite sneaky and shifty. Every time we try shutting him down, he start up with a new IP posting all kinds of* SNIPER RIFLE PORN* to the forums. We try to stop him, but the bugger is persistent. The guy must be from Russia or Ukraine or something. He is on here ALL the time.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: spam, spam, spam...........sorry.............spam, spam, spam.

:beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37547&highlight=


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=37714


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38735


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USSapper said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=38735


Spammers fear you Ryan 

Way to stay on top of those!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=40423


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

USSapper said:


> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=40423


Thanks! Got it.


----------

